
USPS now monetizing “Informed Delivery” emails [pdf] - everybodyknows
https://www.usps.com/business/pdf/informed-delivery-campaign-image-requirements.pdf
======
everybodyknows
An egregious example: Pitching "consolidation" loans.

[https://twitter.com/sricola/status/1105075072786620416](https://twitter.com/sricola/status/1105075072786620416)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20114039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20114039)

